# PC Aufrüsten



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Huhu Leute, ich hab ma ne Frage:

Und zwar geht es um meinen PC: 6600gt, 2,2ghz, 512mb ram

Jetzt würd ich von euch gern wissen, ich hab mir ma was zusammengestellt und komme auf knapp 350€ Aufrüstkosten.

5ghz DualCore, 4gb ram, 8800GTX und das Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe damit wäre ich directX 10 und Vista ready.

Damit komm ich doch auch noch gut n Jahr über die Runden oder etwa net?

Mfg MaZze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gOOvER (21. April 2008)

Poste mal die Links zu der Hardware. Ich glaube das wird ein wenig teurer als 350 Euro .


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Asus M2N-SLI Deluxe Mainboard 
8800 GTX Graka 
4gb DDR2 RAM 
CPU X2 5000+ Prozessor

ABer ich kriege es wahrscheinlich über Bekannte zum Einkaufspreis, d.h. ich spare, aber weiß net genau wie viel, weißt du das zufällig?

Danke schonma mfg MaZz3


----------



## Noxiel (21. April 2008)

Vor allem den Preis für den *5GHz* Rechner würde ich gerne sehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und die 350,-&#8364; sind glaube ich etwas utopisch.


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

Er hat die Bezeichnung 5000+ mit 5000Mhz verwechselt, ein Fehler den auch häufiger Kunden machen die sich ihren ersten Rechner zulegen wollen, um in ihrer Rente doch noch ein wenig modern zu werden.
Jedoch muß ich zu der Frage, ob der Rechner noch ein Jahr gut hält sagen, es kommt darauf an was du machen willst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn du einer bist der sich immer die neusten Spiele holt und spielen will, dann wirst du nicht ein Jahr ohne Aufrüsstung auskommen.

Gruß


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Er hat die Bezeichnung 5000+ mit 5000Mhz verwechselt, ein Fehler den auch häufiger Kunden machen die sich ihren ersten Rechner zulegen wollen, um in ihrer Rente doch noch ein wenig modern zu werden.
> Jedoch muß ich zu der Frage, ob der Rechner noch ein Jahr gut hält sagen, es kommt darauf an was du machen willst
> 
> 
> ...



Wie geil wär das denn, mit 17 in Rente °_°  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja im moment denke ich mir AOC oder WAR zu holen, ma sehen. Was is denn der Unterschied zwischen 5000+ und 5ghz? :S bin nich ganz so fit in sachen hardware. Aber so wär das n akzeptables system was ich mir zusammengestellt hab oder?

Mfg MaZz3


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

Naja AMD dachte sich mal, sie müssten ihre CPUs mit denen von Intel vergleichen, so war es mal ganz am Anfang.
Hieß also der AMD 2000+ sollte damals so schnell sein wie ein Intel 2000Mhz, was natürlich totaler Quatsch ist.
Der AMD 5000+ hat eine Leistung von 2,6Ghz.
Naja mit 17 in Rente hätte ja was ^^, das Beispiel sollte jediglich darstellen dass es auch in der heutigen Zeit noch sehr viele Menschen gibt, aber natürlich hauptsächlich Ältere, die den Unterschied nicht kennen.
Bei den Jungen ist es immer weniger der Fall, da mittlerweile in fast jedem Haushalt ein PC steht, und die Kids damit quassi groß werden.


Gruß


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

also mit dem amd raiting bitte nicht durch einander kommen es ist noch ein altes relikt aus der P4 zeit ! 

warum unbedingt das m2n SLI board ? willst später sli machen oder wie ? 

grafikkarte ist mehr also okay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ram brauch ich nich viel zusagen wobei ich lieber zur 2x2 gb bestückung greifen würde 

board würd ich an deiner stelle wenns um pure leistung geht für wehnig geld den nehmen 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...p;l3=Sockel+775

als prozi 
http://geizhals.at/a303346.html

und eventuell anderen ram 
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...amp;l3=DDR2-800

mit dem sys sollte mann durch aus auch sehr sehr gut noch 1 2 jahre aus kommen wenn nicht mann kann auf das board auch noch nen quad core rauf haun weil die werden sich erst in mindestens 1 jahr richtig durchsetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber warum schlage ich dir hier intel vor das begründe ich dir mal hiermit 

A) 
für nen 5000+ ehlich gesagt da wäre die gtx nen bissel lachhaft weil die leistung nicht abgerufen werden kann sprich die relation zwischen grafikkarte und Prozessor wäre fürn arsc** du bekommst beim kleinen intel schon mehr leistung raus 
b)
bruach ich nicht viel mit dazu sagen warum das board gewählt ist mit eines der besten Mainboards die momentan billig sind mann kann auch noch nen billigeres nehmen aber den werden durchaus auch abstriche in der verarbeitungs quallität gemacht werden müssen ! der P35 chipsatz ist einer der besten die es giebt 
c) 
warum empfehle ich hier anderen ram als du aus gewählt hast weil es durch aus der fall sein kann das du später wieder den ram aufrüsten willst und so mit alle 4 rambänke verwendet hast und bekanntlich die amd boards das nicht so richtig mögen

Dazu sei gesagt mann kann durch aus anstat des e8200 auch einen e 2160 von intel nehmen kann mann muss mann nicht jedoch hast du mit den e8200 erstens mehr nen leises system weil er nicht so viel kühlung bruacht und zweitens du kannst durch aus später übertakten 

wie gesagt board ist up to date für quadcore 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@top 
sorry leider muss ich dich hier wieder mal auf die palme nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hoff du nimmst mir das nicht übel zu den Athlon XP zeiten da wars was anderes aber Ab den Athlon 64 zeiten da stimmte das raiting immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und da wars leider so das dies amd jetzt noch mit schleift jedoch nicht mehr bei bei den neuen AM2+ prozessoren also bei den quads und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
der unterschied zwischen dem 5000+ und 5000 mhz ist das der 5000+ real nur mit 2600 mhz leuft der cpu der mit 5000 mhz laufen würde wäre so ziehmlich nur mit extremeren kühlungen drin vieleicht mal fürs Benchmarken wären die 5 ghz drin vieleicht mit ner odenlichen wasserkühlung diese aber den wieder mindestens 400-500 euro kosten würde aber 7/24 stunden betrieb ist so nicht drin erst mit chiller oder kastkaden kompressor kühl system wären die 5 ghz locker drin aber nicht mit einem amd prozessor bei den ist mir der 5 ghz raum ziehmlich unbekant höchste was ich fand bis her und sah waren max 4,8 ghz bei einem amd prozessor 

bei intel ist das anders aber ist immer nur mit extrem kühlung zu machen dort lag und liegt der rekord vom takt immer noch bei 8,3 ghz ca 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist auch nur erreicht worden mit eingestellten strom stärken die jenseitz von gut und böhse sind und nicht 24 stunden tauglich sind


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Danke für die vielen Antworten und Tipps  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also mir geht es darum ein gutes System zu haben was lange mithält. Deine Alternative find ich doch um einiges besser, also das Mainboard, SLI hab ich mich iwie verklickt :S eig noch überflüssig ^^ (für mich)

Aber mein Vorschlag vom Ram war doch das selbe oder nicht? 2 x 2gb oder hab ich mich da aucg verlesen ?!

Edit: Nah, Atlon64 is schon ganz in Ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 von Test, Gerüchten und Freunden gehört/gelesen/gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 trotzdem ty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mfg MaZz3


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Antworten und Tipps
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nein der raus gesuchte ram von dir der geil ist 4x1 gb ram gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie gesagt von mir mit dem intel wärest du schon auf der sehr guten seite wenn du nen amd prozessor willst der auch gut zur leistung past von der gtx dann muss schon nen 6000+ oder gar 6400+ her diese laufen auf 3000 mhz und der 6400 auf 3200 mhz aber sind im p/l verhältnis wesendlich schlechter als der 8200

e:
kommt drauf an was du mit dem rechner haupsächlich machen willst dann kann manna uch nen amd empfehlen aber da du auf langezeit lieber was haben willst ist für dich intel klar die bessere wahl


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

Du alter Palmen Hannes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Nee ich gebe dir da schon Recht es gab eine Zeit da stimmtn diese Angaben, es hat sich nur nicht lange gehalten.
Überlegt euch mal diese Angaben würden noch stimmen, dann hätte jeder nen AMD 6000+ und höher drin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was ich persönlich ziemlich schade finde ist dass AMD in den letzten Jahren konstant nachgelassen hat.
Ich war früher ein eingefleischter AMD Freak, heute hab ich den nur aus kostengründen drin.
Intel liegt mittlerweile meilenweit vor AMD, und deren Preise sind mittlerweile auch in einem halbwegs vernünftigen Rahmen.
Bin mal gespannt wann AMD daran denkt CPUs raus zu bringen mit einem gescheiten Cache, selbst die Phenoms von AMD sind ein reinfall, obwohl man denken sollte durch die native Anbindung sollte er schneller sein als ein Intel Quad der die Daten übers Motherboard austauscht.

Naja so ist dass halt, manche Firmen lassen halt einfach plötzlich nach, was uns nicht stören sollte solange es woanders her noch gute Hardware gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gruß


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Den AMD hab ich nur aus kostengründen rausgesucht, ich meine 5ghz für 80€ ist doch voll in ordnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Den PC nehme ich hauptsächlich zum gamen wie gesagt AoC evntl. deswegen die 8800gtx.
Was wären denn sonst günstigere alternativen, für mich war das alles schon sehr akzeptabel.

Mfg MaZz3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Du alter Palmen Hannes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wenn du in meine sig schaust den siehst du da auch nen amd als server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der immer noch odenlich ist. 
Ich denke aber das Amd zwar demnächst odenlich noch arbeiten muss aber sie werden irrgend wann wieder kommen sie werden nich untergehn da glaub ich ncht dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt halt auch drauf an wer sich sagt okay ich kann in einem jahr wieder aufrüsten der kann sich auch nen amd holen aber muss damit rechnen das er sich dann Gleich wieder ein neues mainboard und ram holen muss da Bei amd ddr 3 ram demnächst in s hause steht beim support 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wäre doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also auf kurz oder lang länger als 1 jahr soll hier das sys halten und da glaub ich das intel da klar die bessere wahl wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Den AMD hab ich nur aus kostengründen rausgesucht, ich meine 5ghz für 80€ ist doch voll in ordnung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


http://www.alternate.de/html/product/detai...rticleId=232153

dann nimmst du die grafikkarte sie hat zwar weniger grafikkspeicher aber ist dennoch fast annähernd so schnell wie die gtx und braucht nur 1 stromanschluss und bleibt durchaus auch noch wesendlich sparsammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und dann wärste immer noch bei 350 euro beim intel fast mann kann mit prozessor den ich vor schlug auch sehr gut noch warieren also sprich noch nen anderen nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



e:
so ein scheiss mein erster dopo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*und noch mal gesagt der 5000+ ist nicht so schnell wie ein 5000mhz Prozessor diese sind nur drin wenn mann HARDCORE ÜBERTAKTEN WILL!!

Und dies ist nur bachbar mit alternativen kühl methoden aler Chiller wasserkühlung oder dice sprich trockeneis oder LN2 kühlung (flüssiger stickstoff)*


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Yo das hab ich schon gemerkt, sagen viele dass AMD wieder ziemlich früh aufgrüstet bzw ausgewechselt werden muss, aber der bei dem Intel von Eranu liegt man im Preis ja schon knapp beim doppelten 

Und ich hab neben Schule wenig Zeit zum jobben ...
Mein Geld verdien ich mich hauptsächlich mit Feiertagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder in der Nachbarschaft helfen und "Babysitten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 xD

Muss mal sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: was is ein dopo? ^^

LG MaZz3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Yo das hab ich schon gemerkt, sagen viele dass AMD wieder ziemlich früh aufgrüstet bzw ausgewechselt werden muss, aber der bei dem Intel von Eranu liegt man im Preis ja schon knapp beim doppelten
> 
> Und ich hab neben Schule wenig Zeit zum jobben ...
> Mein Geld verdien ich mich hauptsächlich mit Feiertagen
> ...



moment gieb mir 10 mins und ich stell dir mal was odenliches zusammen ;P


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> moment gieb mir 10 mins und ich stell dir mal was odenliches zusammen ;P



sehr gern, ich chill hier beim Praktikum und hab massig zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

Ui Erano schreibt ROT hehe, du Stier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> sehr gern, ich chill hier beim Praktikum und hab massig zeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



röfl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja das sind sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hehe so hier hast nen kleines angebot von mir mal so als geschmaks anregung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

prozessor ist immer noch ausreichend und immer noch schneller als der amd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in einigen sachen jeden falls ansonsten ebenbürtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auf 4gb ram hab ich auch drauf geachtet und mit einbezogen sind auch unter 350 euro geblieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was ich fragen wollt was hast du für ein netzteil ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur so weil nicht das wir was raussuchen und den wenn alles eingebaut werden soll merkste ADS das is zu schwach -.- weil das will ich nun nich weil dann wäre alles nen grif ins klo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
@Top 
das muss ich ja wohl machen damit es wirklich auch jeder gleich sehen kann was ich meine ich meine einige hätten auch eine schwarzweiss seh schwäche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Mhh das sieht ja alles sehr nett aus, danke schonmal für die Mühe, aber ich sehe schon mit den geschätzten 350 bin ich ganz schön knapp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja Mittwoch wieder Babysitten und am Wochenende Dachrinnen putzen XD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da verdien ich mir bisschen was drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wisst ihr zufällig was ne Firma oder so am Einkaufspreis spart? dann kann ich das alles auch schonmal mit einkalkulieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Herzlichen Dank soweit für eure Hilfe =)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg MaZzÖ


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Mhh das sieht ja alles sehr nett aus, danke schonmal für die Mühe, aber ich sehe schon mit den geschätzten 350 bin ich ganz schön knapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das sind hier natrülich preise aller altanate du kannst so rechnen das du normal bei zb hardwarevesand denk ich so um die vieleicht 20bis max 30 euro einsparen kannst.

Und allgemein gesagt firmen sprich händler spaaren sich die versandkosten und brauchen keine mehrwertsteuer zahlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder sprich bekommen nen rabatt schon von haus aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 meist haben sie verträge entweder mit den distributoren oder halt mit den online versendern 

kleiner tip wenn du wirklich 4gb ram brauchst was ich für overdosed halt momentan weil ich glaub du willst nich gleich vista nehmen oder ? dann könntest du noch mal so 40 euro spaaren und halt 2x1 gb crucials oder gar mdt rams nehmen (die zwar auf einigen boards zickig laufen auch auf den von mir gewählten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eignee erfahrung schon) die kosten nur 34 euro


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Musste erstma entdecken dass du grad die Seite 2 gestartet hast xD
Ja 2gb werd ich dann nehmen und meinen vorhandenen 1gb draufpacken, würd doch funktionieren folgenede konstellation oder?
1gb + 1gb +512 mb +512 mb
Und dann spare ich ja nochma ~40€ Versand + ~50-60€ MwSt. + Rabatt   genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ma sehn ob da doch noch die 8800 gtx rausspringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke für deine Hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Warum spielste deinen Hunter net weiter? ^^

MfG MaZz3


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Mhh das sieht ja alles sehr nett aus, danke schonmal für die Mühe, aber ich sehe schon mit den geschätzten 350 bin ich ganz schön knapp
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Deine Frage musste mal ein wenig besser definieren, wiso sollte eine Firma beim Einkauf sparen ??
Nur weil es eine Firma ist ??
Hab mir das Angebot mal angeschaut, kann ich nicht preislich topen, ist darauf zurück zu führen, das dieser Händler wesentlich höhere Absatzzahlen hat und somit mit weniger Gewinnmarge pro Artikel auskommt.
Da ich aber auch die Einkaufspreise kenne, ebenso die Ersparnisse beim Kauf höherer Stückzahlen, bezweifel ich stark dass du dort günstiger Ware beziehen kannst, ausser du wärst dort als Händler registriert, oder du wärst dort Stammkunde und bekämst nen kleinen Rabatt.

Gruß


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

> Und allgemein gesagt firmen sprich händler spaaren sich die versandkosten und brauchen keine mehrwertsteuer zahlen smile.gif oder sprich bekommen nen rabatt schon von haus aus smile.gif meist haben sie verträge entweder mit den distributoren oder halt mit den online versendern


Echt ?? Dann mach ich was falsch.
Es ist richtig, dass man beim Einkauf noch ein wenig mit den Distris handeln kann, aber bei den Versandkosten die man als Händler zu tragen hat würdest du als normal Kunde mit den Ohren schlackern.
Keine Mehrwertsteuer ist nur bedingt richtig, bei den meisten musste die 19% bezahlen und kannst sie dann beim Finanzamt als Vorsteuer absetzen, bzw. gegenrechnen.

Gruß


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Ich bin von der abgezogenen MwSt. ausgegangen + Rabatt + 0 Versand deswegen =)
Ja, aber es ist doch noch ein Stückchen was man spart, haben oder nicht haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber meine ConneXion spart sich direkt die MwSt. oder würde es nicht interessieren ... 

Gruß MaZz3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Musste erstma entdecken dass du grad die Seite 2 gestartet hast xD
> Ja 2gb werd ich dann nehmen und meinen vorhandenen 1gb draufpacken, würd doch funktionieren folgenede konstellation oder?
> 1gb + 1gb +512 mb +512 mb
> Und dann spare ich ja nochma ~40€ Versand + ~50-60€ MwSt. + Rabatt   genial
> ...



a) 
dein forhaben mit dem ram wird scheitern da es zwei verschiedene techniken sind und nich mit einander aufwärz kompatibel sind 


sei dir da bitte nicht so sehr dolle sicher weil ich bin mir dieser aussage auch nicht ganz sicher ob dies stimmt mit der mehrwertsteuer diese rechnung bezog sich nur auf ein bis heriges geschenen und einkäufen bei meinen hardware dealer da ich dort schon bei einigen sachen gut rabat rausschlagen konnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
unter anderem mal ne gtx in meine flossen für 200 türkische dromedare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

c)
sage lieber gleich was du für ein netzteil hast die gtx ist zwar gut in hohen auflösungen aber ansonsten in niedrigen einstellungen bis 1600x1200 gleich schnell mit der 8800 gt oder gts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

oO wo her weist das mit hunter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sag jetzt nicht das hat dir mein profiel verraten :O  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@top 
rischtüsch genau so sehich das auch aber bei alternate kann man so ziehmlich bei jedem angebot sagen das es ja preislich mindestens 10 bis 15 euro über normal liegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab schon gtxen für 200 euro beim dealer bei mir übern tische flattern sehen


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

"Dealer" klingt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja aber ich hab mich erkundigt, es wird wahrscheinlich ohne MwSt. sein und Versand (und evntl. ein Rabatt)   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe einfach geschickt kombiniert, in deinem Profil steht: Mein Char is 65 ^^ hab ich ma fix nachgesehen und bäm er ist 66 ^^ deswegen dacht ich mir erwähne ich das ma 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso Netzteil, ich glaub das ist zu schwach (weiß ich ausm Kopp net) aber kostet ja nich alle welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß MaZzÖööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> "Dealer" klingt gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hmm meine paladina is auch noch da die is nur nich im profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird aber demnächst weiter gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is 63 die kleine und noch 2 70er priesterinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nacktelfinen auch noch :O *nein ich ergötze mich nicht daran ich hab ne frau und kind*

naja zum thema netzteil sag ich lieber nen bissel mehr ausgeben 400 watt nt alla seasonic bequite oder targan sollte es dennoch schon sein das corsare 400 watt nt kann mann auch empfelen kosten aber auch 60 teuronen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spaare lieber noch oder hau ellis an ob sie nich 60 euro taschen geld halt rausrücken und den ist gut


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

ich hab sonst keine teuren hobbies, skaten aber da hab ich mein deck das is auch noch beständig und fährt, deswegen kann ich schon gut knete reinhauen, und hab von ner tante 100 teuros geschenk bekommen zum bestandenen Führerschein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und aufm konto sind 400 ?! kp und wie gesagt häufig nachbarschaftjobs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sonst musst du mir die sachen bei deinem Dealer holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest die 8800gtx für unter 200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg MaZzÖöö


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> ich hab sonst keine teuren hobbies, skaten aber da hab ich mein deck das is auch noch beständig und fährt, deswegen kann ich schon gut knete reinhauen, und hab von ner tante 100 teuros geschenk bekommen zum bestandenen Führerschein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



muhahaha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

sag an wie viel willst du genau jetzt ausgeben ! setz ne obergrenze die das max darstellt und gut ist ! 

aber es kommt auch drauf an in welchen auflösungen du spielst spielst du vor nen 19 zöller oder 17er den reicht ne normale gt oder gts aus spielst du aber vor nen zum bleistift 27er wiede screen mit ner 1920x1080er auflösung dann kommt selbst ne gtx ins schwitzen gtx muss auch nicht unbedingt sein sie ist momentan das non plus ultra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wo bei die großen gtxen die 9er halt nich grad viel mehr leistung haben nur das sie sich wesendlih besser übertakten lassen aber auch nur im gewissen rahmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Sagen wir 400 bis maximal 450€ ich daddel momentan auf ner 19er Röhre aber denke mir iwann auch nen Wide zuzulegen oder schenken zu lassen ^_^.
Auflösung dementsprechent momentan auf 1280 x 1024

So far, MaZz3


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Sagen wir 400 bis maximal 450€ ich daddel momentan auf ner 19er Röhre aber denke mir iwann auch nen Wide zuzulegen oder schenken zu lassen ^_^.
> Auflösung dementsprechent momentan auf 1280 x 1024
> 
> So far, MaZz3




okay ich stell mal noch ma schnell 2 systeme fertig 1 amd 1 intel ich nehm mal als max 450 euro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nicht must eine woche länger arbeiten mal 

tip von mir

polier die dachrinne am besten so das mann sich drin spiegeln kann in der gleichen zeit und mähe schön den rasen und geh mit hund gassi am besten noch wenn nen schnike weiblein da is die mal ausführen und den bekommst evl mehr geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Jetzt kommen hier die Profitipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bin vom selben Kaliber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein älterer Herr möchte immer bisschen Hilfe in Sachen PC Bedienung.
Er sagt bescheid, ich erkläre es ihm und druck ihm das alles schön aus und packs schön inne Folie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja jeder hat so seine Tipps und Tricks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls ich bisschen länger brauch mitm antworten liegts daran dass ich jetzt, nach knappen 4 std was zu tun habe, und zwar ExcelTabellen schreiben -.- typisch praktikantenarbeit ^^ naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 unser Thread is ja schon ein Chat xD

Mfg MaZz3


----------



## gOOvER (21. April 2008)

Du kannst aber auch mal die Sachen, die Èranu vorgeschlagen hat, mal in günstiger.de oder Idealo.de suchen. Meistens bekommste die noch mal günstiger. Ich benutze Alternate als Referenz und suche dann im Preissuchmaschinen, ob's das gewünschte Produkt nicht irgendwo günstiger gibt.


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

gOOvER schrieb:


> Du kannst aber auch mal die Sachen, die Èranu vorgeschlagen hat, mal in günstiger.de oder Idealo.de suchen. Meistens bekommste die noch mal günstiger. Ich benutze Alternate als Referenz und suche dann im Preissuchmaschinen, ob's das gewünschte Produkt nicht irgendwo günstiger gibt.



Google Base ist auch noch ein guter Ort zum vergleichen, da dort die Artikel gratis eingestellt werden können, befinden sich dort wesentlich mehr Händler, als in diesen überteuerten Preissuchmaschinen , die einem Händler auch noch sagen wie er zu Verkaufen hat.

Gruß


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

röfl die maus 

so hier zwei schöne sachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alter Herr braucht rat in sachen pc gern geschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was solls den werden nen Trabbi oder doch Lieber nur ein F40 ? 

so vorteile und nachteile werd ich hier gleich noch mit auf listen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Intel System vorteile:

Prozessor 
mehr leistung als amd prozessor bei weniger verlust leistung sprich abwärme die abgefürht werden muss defakto heist auch gleich je weniger abwärme produziert wird des do Besser die efizens vom strom verbrauch zuleistung

Mainboard
Bietet gute grundlage für alle erdenklichen sachen.
Kann bis zu 4048 megabyte an ram auf nehmen in 4 ramslots 
Hat ins gesammt 1 IDE anschlus wo ran a 2 laufwerke laufen können 4 sata 1 steckplätze wo a 1 gerät angschlossen werden kann und ein sata 2 anschluss wo auch 1 gerät angschlossen werden kann 
Und mit dazu zur kommunikation noch 1 gigabit nertzwerk anschluss ist gleich mit vorhanden und einsatz bereit genau so wie der sound dieser auch auf dem mainboard verbaut wurde und nur noch mit den boxen verbunden werden muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ram:
ein sehr solieder speicher der durch niedrigen preis auffält aber dennoch nicht schlecht ist und durch aus gut angelegtes geld ist 

Grafikkarte 
Mit eine der schnellsten grafikkarten die momentan in der singelslot kühlung zubieten sind und leistung pur bei angenehmer geräusch kulisse 

Netzteil 
eines der 80+ netzteile in der evizenz und sehr sehr spaarsam gute Energie spaar tip 


Amd system 
Hier ist das gleiche zu beachten wie beim Intel system allerdings das es sich hier um einen ganz anderen prozessor handelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dieser durch aus auch mit seiner leistung zu schätzen weiss und duch seine multiplikator freihe wahl ein übertakten der Prozessor einheit durch das sehr gut geeignete board auch zu überzeugen weiss 


und wenn sich jetzt zu schlagen meine dammen und herren dan bekommen sie diese flasche wasser noch mit dazu die sie gleich in das netzteil reinkippen zu unschlagbaren preisen meine herren und damen 

ich hoff das druckst du nicht noch mit aus sonst denkt mann du kommst von QVC oder so oder home shoping europe


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

Topsecret schrieb:


> Google Base ist auch noch ein guter Ort zum vergleichen, da dort die Artikel gratis eingestellt werden können, befinden sich dort wesentlich mehr Händler, als in diesen überteuerten Preissuchmaschinen , die einem Händler auch noch sagen wie er zu Verkaufen hat.
> 
> Gruß



ja das mag vieleicht sien aber ich würde meinen die sachen die ich schon mit raus gesucht hab die sind schon am untersten preis limmit gewesen noch billiger würde mann es sicher bekommen wenn mann direkt beim distributor kauft aber das ist in den meisten fällen als privat käufer schwierig genau so schwirig ist es zum beispiel auch ne ES cpu zubekommen


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Whoa dankeschön, damit werd ich mich nach Feierabend ma auseinandersetzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab grad kein kopf und nicht die ruhe mir das richtig durchzulesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ma sehen an die 400 € passt ja gut und denn ma gucken was runterfällt an MwSt. Versand Rabatt usw u know ;D

Denn häng ich mich ma mit gutem Gewissen von professioneller Beratung in meine ExcelTabellen :S




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eranu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke vielmals.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit: Das erste, also die AMD Variante, gefällt mir gut, vor allem wegen den 4 Ram Bänken. Ma sehn dann spar ich mir noch bisschen drauf und dann leg ich mir das zu, aber +8800 gtx ;D


Mfg MaZz3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topsecret (21. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> ja das mag vieleicht sien aber ich würde meinen die sachen die ich schon mit raus gesucht hab die sind schon am untersten preis limmit gewesen noch billiger würde mann es sicher bekommen wenn mann direkt beim distributor kauft aber das ist in den meisten fällen als privat käufer schwierig genau so schwirig ist es zum beispiel auch ne ES cpu zubekommen



Gebe dir Recht, außerdem sollte man auch nicht immer nur den Preis im Kopf haben.
Interessant ist ja auch, wie ist der Support, werden Reklamationsfälle schnell bearbeitet oder muß ich 8 Wochen auf Austausch warten.
Kann ich den Händler auch mal anrufen, wenn ich ein Problem habe und hilft mir dieser dann telefonisch weiter.
Zudem sind die Preissuchmaschinenhändler oftmals Abzocker, da kostet der Artikel zwar 10€ weniger als woanders, aber die Versandkosten sind doppelt so hoch. Dort wird getrickst wo es nur geht um möglichst unter den ersten 10 zu stehen.
Also immer schön die Augen offen halten, und genau kontrollieren, ob der auf Platz 1 auch wirklich der günstigere und bessere ist.

Gruß


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Whoa dankeschön, damit werd ich mich nach Feierabend ma auseinandersetzen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Danke fürs Lob !

Sei froh das bis jetzt hier noch keiner was von Quad core was gelabert hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weil dem jenigen würd ich den auch mal was erzählen wie in genau schon x anderen treads und foren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ach ja das gute alte Excel davon hab ichimmo noch augen krebs als ich vor nem jahr ne 800 spalten lange tabellarische auflistung im archive machen must  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jo mach das lies dich ein nen bissel was ich da so geschrieben hab.

Und das mit der wasserflasche liebe User und Userinen bitte nie und nimmer praktizieren da dies *Lebensgefährlich werdenkann* ich annimiere hier weder dazu noch unterstüze ich diese praktiken!!

falls dies jemand machen sollte oder ausprobieren sollte ich übernehme dafür keine haftung und kann für diese taten nicht zur verantwortung gezogen werden ich weisse ausdrüklich noch mal darauf hin

@top
jo das isses wo bei ich dazu sagen muss alternate ist auch nicht grad das gelbe vom ei hab mal ne rma gehabt weder nen ersatz bekommen noch sonst was die habens bekommen und gleich 1 tag später gesagt wir könn nichts machen werden wir direkt zu asus schiken müssen und das ganze hat sich geschlagene 2 monate hingezogen -.- war nen mainboard


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> Und das mit der wasserflasche liebe User und Userinen bitte nie und nimmer praktizieren da dies *Lebensgefährlich werdenkann* ich annimiere hier weder dazu noch unterstüze ich diese praktiken!!
> 
> falls dies jemand machen sollte oder ausprobieren sollte ich übernehme dafür keine haftung und kann für diese taten nicht zur verantwortung gezogen werden ich weisse ausdrüklich noch mal darauf hin


Du kannst aber auch nen Scheiß labern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Êranu schrieb:


> @top
> jo das isses wo bei ich dazu sagen muss alternate ist auch nicht grad das gelbe vom ei hab mal ne rma gehabt weder nen ersatz bekommen noch sonst was die habens bekommen und gleich 1 tag später gesagt wir könn nichts machen werden wir direkt zu asus schiken müssen und das ganze hat sich geschlagene 2 monate hingezogen -.- war nen mainboard


Das is natürlich echt ärgerlich, aber ich hab ALternate jetzt nur als Preis-Anhaltspunkt genommen und weiß gar net über wen mein Kollege das im Endeffekt bestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, top und vielen Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



I'm out, Mazze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

na hey das muss ich machen nich das das nch nen kleines kind macht und den mich ncoh die ellis noch anklagen.

kannst doch heutzutage wirklich nen kleinen kind anner ostsee küste sagen pinkel mal gegen wind und kneif die augen zusammen dann biste imba und chinafarmer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MaZz3 (21. April 2008)

Êranu schrieb:


> na hey das muss ich machen nich das das nch nen kleines kind macht und den mich ncoh die ellis noch anklagen.
> 
> kannst doch heutzutage wirklich nen kleinen kind anner ostsee küste sagen pinkel mal gegen wind und kneif die augen zusammen dann biste imba und chinafarmer
> 
> ...


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
OMG sowas solls ja geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Oh man ^^ das war n Lacher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du erleichterst mir mein Praktikum um einiges ^^
Eranu 4 President ^^


----------



## Êranu (21. April 2008)

MaZz3 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm glaub da hat meine frau was gegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

nun mach ma dein praktikum sonnst wirste garnich fertisch mit dein profi excel


----------



## Urukshark (22. April 2008)

hallo bräuchte mal hilfe will meinen jetzigen rechner aufrüsten soll aber max 520 euro rum kosten hab nen

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO 256 mb
2,50 GB RAM
Win XP

und dieses mainbord drin

http://www.computeruniverse.net/info.asp?id=90216046


am liebsten wäre mir das ich vista und direct x 10 für Aoc nützen könnte ?


----------



## Êranu (22. April 2008)

Urukshark schrieb:


> hallo bräuchte mal hilfe will meinen jetzigen rechner aufrüsten soll aber max 520 euro rum kosten hab nen
> 
> AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 3800+
> NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GT/GTO 256 mb
> ...



Sollen die ganzen 520 euro verbraucht werden oder solls am besten noch drunter liegen ? 

die billigste alternative wäre für dich einfach die grafikkarte zu wechseln dort könntest du zb eine 8800 gts (g92 chip) nehmen egal von welchem hersteller evl kann mann auch eine 8800 gtx nehmen allerdings wäre die in relation zum cpu ziehmlich überdosiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wenn du natrülich möchtest kannst du auch ein anderes board nehmen auch am2 und nen 4 gb kit ram 2x2gb ! 

ansonsten sind denk ich alle vorgeschlagenen systeme hier sehr gut in deinem preis ramen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urukshark (22. April 2008)

mir ist wichtig das vista und direct x 10 nutzen kan und Age of Conan voller bracht geniessen kan 520 sind max bei mir kan auch drunter liegen der preis


----------



## Êranu (22. April 2008)

Urukshark schrieb:


> mir ist wichtig das vista und direct x 10 nutzen kan und Age of Conan voller bracht geniessen kan 520 sind max bei mir kan auch drunter liegen der preis



dann nimmst du das intel system aus post 36 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=508724 das intel system das ich meinte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

jedoch nur netzteil bedingt wenn du ein neues bruachst 

aber den nen anderen ram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



http://geizhals.at/a325798.html]den hier

und halt als grakka evl auch noch ne gtx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 den sollte das geld so gut ausgereizt sein und du hast ne saumässig gute grundlage zum zoggen

oder du läst die grafikkarte drin in dem beispiel sie reicht auch alle mal aus und nimmst dafür dann einfach einen E8200 oder E8400


----------



## Krusch (23. April 2008)

mein intel d915 ist gut und billig ich habe für ihn damals 100 öken bezahlt euchte zutage nurnnoch 30-50 öken und der ist besser als so en amd sh** :-= intel and nvidia for ever


----------



## Êranu (23. April 2008)

Krusch schrieb:


> mein intel d915 ist gut und billig ich habe für ihn damals 100 öken bezahlt euchte zutage nurnnoch 30-50 öken und der ist besser als so en amd sh** :-= intel and nvidia for ever



schon wieder mal geflamme höre bitte auf und die sachen die hier aufgelistet wurden sind durch aus im ramen ihrer leistung durch aus sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und mit deim betagten d915 das ist so ziehmlich das letzte was mann sich nehmen kann da kommst ja selbst noch mit nen amd an dessen leistung ! behaupte ich jetzt mal und intel nv for ever den satz sparre dir kleiner


----------

